# why is cure seperated?



## smokindeer (Oct 15, 2017)

I have purchased some bulk sausage mix that I want to repackage into smaller (5#) batches.
The cure is packaged separately. is there a reason that I can't just add it to the rest of the spice mix etc. when I repackage into smaller batches?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 15, 2017)

The cure needs to be measured accurately. If its mixed with the seasoning it might settle to one spot and might not get enough cure.

Thats my story anyway.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 15, 2017)

keep the cure separate, and proportion out based on the amount of sausage you're making.  An article on proportioninng:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?ams/pre-proportioning-mix-ingredients.10152/


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 15, 2017)

pops6927 said:


> keep the cure separate, and proportion out based on the amount of sausage you're making.  An article on proportioninng:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?ams/pre-proportioning-mix-ingredients.10152/




When Pop's speaks ...  We all listen ... 

The ol Farmer up there has a valid point too...


----------

